# Band Like Whitechapel, Carnifex and Through The Eye Of The Dead???



## Joel (Oct 18, 2008)

Its all in the title dudes....


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2008)

I think deathcore kicks ass!


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 18, 2008)

If you are looking for a list of bands here you go...

Job For A Cowboy
Suicide Silence
Winds of Plague
With Blood Comes Cleansing
All Shall Perish
War From A Harlots Mouth
Arsonists Get All The Girls
A Different Breed of Killer
From Graves of Valor
Conducting From The Grave
As Blood Runs Black
ABACABB
At The Throne of Judgement
A Black Rose Burial
Born of Osiris
The Breathing Process
Bring Me The Horizon
Camilla Rhodes
Cholera
Elysia
Emmure
From A Second Story Window
From The Carnival of Horrors
From The Shallows
The Ghost Inside
Ghost of A Fallen Age
Belay My Last
Her Demise My Rise
I Killed The Prom Queen
Knights of The Abyss
Left To Vanish
Ligeia
A Night To Dismember
North of The Woods
Orphans In Coma
Raised By Falcons
Beneath The Gallows
TuesdaysWithMorrie
Forsaken The Sky
The Red Chord
Salt The Wound
Deadwater Drowning
Found Dead Hanging
Sea of Treachery
See You Next Tuesday
Veil of Maya
With Dead Hands Rising
Years Spent Cold


----------



## Meldville (Oct 18, 2008)

Good fucking god, there's a band named TuesdayswithMorrie? I hate deathcore that much more now.


----------



## Joel (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for the list 

i have only just got into deathcore...
to be honest i used to hate it... but actually, as long a the bands dont have too much hardcore influence then it ok... ie. Beneath The Masacre etc...

ive found that recently i like bands from pretty much every genre imaginable... its really helping me in my guitar playing a well because i can see where each style fits in together... 

if anybody has any other suggestions then thanks...


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 18, 2008)

That list was almost perfect... but you forgot Despised Icon. 

But deathcore kicks ass... at least some of it does.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 18, 2008)

Belie My Burial
The Acacia Strain
Killwhitneydead
Mychildren Mybride
Underneath the Gun
Attila
The Roman Holiday
Beyond the Blight
The Hour of Betrayal

The last 2 bands I am personally friends with. But that's my contribution.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2008)

Ben Hutcherson said:


> Good fucking god, there's a band named TuesdayswithMorrie? I hate deathcore that much more now.



 Your right about some of those names being just completely fucking stupid.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah I wasn't sure if people would consider Despised Icon's newer stuff more metalcore or not.

FWIW, TuesdaysWithMorrie is actually really good, their name might not be the best but their music is awesome...check out We Speak Whale...its my favorite song by them...

Also if you are a fan of like Meshuggah and After The Burial type stuff, check out Beneath The Gallows, their newer stuff is more of that type of stuff but death metalish...the stuff on their myspace isn their old stuff, their newer stuff is a lot better


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 18, 2008)

I dunno man, i'd cosider it deathcore, but that's just me. Oh, and I forgot Knights Of The Abyss in the list.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ben Hutcherson said:


> Good fucking god, there's a band named TuesdayswithMorrie? I hate deathcore that much more now.



+1 My loathing of it grows daily


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 18, 2008)

i had knights of the abyss..and I consider them deathcore...i like their older stuff better but they are awesome no matter what...idk if you would count BTBAM or Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 19, 2008)

I Don't consider TTEOTD Deathcore though... their vocalist on malice was incredible and they werent generic enough.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 19, 2008)

Ben Hutcherson said:


> Good fucking god, there's a band named TuesdayswithMorrie? I hate deathcore that much more now.



Deathcore is destroying metal


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 19, 2008)

techdeath16 said:


> as long a the bands dont have too much hardcore influence then it ok... ie. Beneath The Masacre etc...


 
Beneath The Massacre? Hardcore?!?

MySpace.com - BENEATH THE MASSACRE * PRE ORDER DYSTOPIA NOW!* - Montreal, CA - Death Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/btm

Definately in no way influenced by hardcore, imo. I saw them with Despised Icon, and the gig was closer to Origin than Hatebreed etc...

Despised Icon definately aren't Metalcore either, deathcore, fair enough.


----------



## Joel (Oct 19, 2008)

Giamatti said:


> Beneath The Massacre? Hardcore?!?
> 
> MySpace.com - BENEATH THE MASSACRE * PRE ORDER DYSTOPIA NOW!* - Montreal, CA - Death Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/btm
> 
> ...






sorry you misunderstood... i meant that Beneath The Massacre ARE good and that they DONT have hardcore influence... i think theyre great


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol, sincere apologies, didn't mean to come off like an ass if I did. :S Yeah they are FuUkcing amazing, proper brutal.


----------



## Joel (Oct 19, 2008)

honest mistake dude...


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2008)

Misericordiam
Beneath The Massacre
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Destroyer Destroyer
The Handshake Murders

Thats all I have that hasn't already been said.


----------



## garthfluff (Oct 19, 2008)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza fucking destroy, Danza 2 has been on repeat for a few days now. Not hugely into death core, but Veil Of Maya and Born of Osiris I love.


----------



## Joel (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah Tony Danza are sick... Danza II is my favorite album atm


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2008)

<--  

[action=eleven59]is shameless.[/action]


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 19, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> If you are looking for a list of bands here you go...
> 
> Job For A Cowboy
> Suicide Silence
> ...



That's basicly almost perfect list 

But if you thought TuesdaysWithMorrie was bad, then you can't stand my bands name, Beefcake Wintendo Magnum  or also known as BWM so you won't feel so bad


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 19, 2008)

i wasn't saying that Despised Icon was metalcore..I was saying their newer stuff ie The Ills of Modern Man...is definately a lot more core than Consumed By Your Poison...


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

Forgot about Suffokate:


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Forgot about Suffokate:




We just played a show with them in Windsor last Thursday, really solid, and the one guitarist was playing a 7-string Conklin, and had a natural finished, hardtail RG-7 as his backup, the Conklin had EMGs, and I think the Ibanez had Blackouts. We chatted with them a bit, cool guys.


----------



## garthfluff (Oct 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> If you are looking for a list of bands here you go...
> 
> Job For A Cowboy
> Suicide Silence
> ...



just burp in the toilet vocals and horrible tone with dead weighted drums with shitty breakdowns....

to each their own! SS sucked live tho


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 19, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> ABACABB


----------



## winterlover (Oct 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## death408 (Oct 20, 2008)

Job For A Cowboy
Suicide Silence
With Blood Comes Cleansing
All Shall Perish
War From A Harlots Mouth
Abigail Williams
Annotations of an Autopsy
Arsonists Get All The Girls
A Breath before Surfacing
A Different Breed of Killer
From Graves of Valor
Conducting From The Grave
As Blood Runs Black
ABACABB
At The Throne of Judgement
After The Burial
Black Dahlia Murder
A Black Rose Burial
Born of Osiris
The Breathing Process
Bring Me The Horizon
Camilla Rhodes
Catalepsy
Cholera
Elysia
Emmure
The Faceless
From A Second Story Window
From The Carnival of Horrors
From The Shallows
Ghenghis Tron
The Ghost Inside
Ghost of A Fallen Age
Belay My Last
Her Demise My Rise
I Killed The Prom Queen
Knights of The Abyss
Left To Vanish
Ligeia
A Night To Dismember
North of The Woods
Orphans In Coma
Raised By Falcons
Beneath The Gallows
TuesdaysWithMorrie
Forsaken The Sky
The Red Chord
Salt The Wound
Deadwater Drowning
Found Dead Hanging
Sea of Treachery
See You Next Tuesday
Veil of Maya
Winds of Plague
With Dead Hands Rising
Years Spent Cold 

Just edited this list to add a couple of more bands. the ones I added are abigail williams, annotations of an autopsy, a breath before surfacing, black dahlia murder, catalepsy, the faceless and ghenghis tron. all of which I highly recommend


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 20, 2008)

yes i love all those bands..especially Abigail, AOAA, and The Faceless


----------



## S-O (Oct 20, 2008)

I dig some shit like All Shall Perish, Despised Icon, etc.

I try to take each band one at a time rather than lumping them all into one and hating them all.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 21, 2008)

the faceless are just fucking crushing. my friends band played with dead to fall and the faceless, and the faceless tore everyone the fuck apart.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 21, 2008)

The Faceless ARE fucking crushing. Have you heard their new shit?  :chris:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

Beneath the Massacre definitely have hardcore influences, I don't see how anyone could possibly argue otherwise. If they didn't, it wouldn't be considered deathcore  I liked their EP, and a few songs on the new cd. I hope their new cd doesn't suck when it gets released.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Beneath the Massacre definitely have hardcore influences, I don't see how anyone could possibly argue otherwise. If they didn't, it wouldn't be considered deathcore



Hard to argue with that.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

PS - I just checkd, the new album leaked, and judging by the first song, it blows Mechanics of Dysfunction out of the water, and sounds a lot more like their EP  Also, keep in mind this is from someone who usually fucking hates deathcore, so this is saying something


----------



## MetalJordan (Oct 21, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> If you are looking for a list of bands here you go...
> 
> Job For A Cowboy
> Suicide Silence
> ...


i could live off more than half those bands u just listed
but i always have other genres that i love


----------



## MikeH (Oct 22, 2008)

death408 said:


> annotations of an autopsy


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2008)

check out bleed from within.

they are from my city and just got signed and should have an album out end of next month.

their tracks on myspace are pretty good i think.


----------



## ephriamiv7 (Oct 22, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> PS - I just checkd, the new album leaked, and judging by the first song, it blows Mechanics of Dysfunction out of the water, and sounds a lot more like their EP  Also, keep in mind this is from someone who usually fucking hates deathcore, so this is saying something




i agree tons tons tons orf blastbeats


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 22, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Beneath the Massacre definitely have hardcore influences, I don't see how anyone could possibly argue otherwise. If they didn't, it wouldn't be considered deathcore


 
I don't really see how, like if you were to compare Beneath The Massacre to those old school hardcore bands like Bad Brains or whatever, or even heavy Hardcore like The Acacia Strain, there are virtually no similarities, minus "breakdowns", using the word in a massively general way. When I say that I mean the Acacia Strain would never play something like "Untitled" off of Mechanics Of Dysfuncion, even though it's choppy and that. I know they call themselves Deathcore but it doesn't mean the band themselves pull influence from hardcore. I don't listen to hardcore fullstop, and I've been in a tech/deathcore band. 





OwlsHaveEyes said:


> i wasn't saying that Despised Icon was metalcore..I was saying their newer stuff ie The Ills of Modern Man...is definately a lot more core than Consumed By Your Poison...


 
Oh it definately is, you're bang on. I really didn't like Consumed By Your Poison though, The Healing Process and The Ills... would be the only Despised Icon I'd listen to.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2008)

try out With Blood Comes Cleansing, cool dudes


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 22, 2008)

Bleed From Within is sick i love the songs We Are Gathered Here Today and Let's Play God...


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2008)

Ironically enough, Bleed From Within sent me a myspace friend request today.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2008)

BFW are an epic band. really kickass dudes too.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 23, 2008)

techdeath16 said:


> thanks for the list
> 
> i have only just got into deathcore...
> to be honest i used to hate it... but actually, as long a the bands dont have too much hardcore influence then it ok... ie. Beneath The Masacre etc...
> ...



Assuming you know what real hardcore was/is(mostly was)...


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2008)

funnily enough the 'true' metal fans in glasgow (where BFW) are from say they are shit but thats pretty much par for the course here. As soon as anyone gets anywhere they are sellouts haha. even if they are playing blasts at 220bpm etc. 

one of the main problems with the metal community here and no doubt why BFW hardly play here lol


----------



## wes225 (Oct 24, 2008)

my band will be deathcore, but more death then core

like

cannibal corpse + breakdowns every now n then, definitely not every song


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 24, 2008)

wes225 said:


> my band will be deathcore, but more death then core
> 
> like
> 
> cannibal corpse + breakdowns every now n then, definitely not every song


 


basically a non technical Suffocation...so not really deathcore at all


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2008)

suffocation are likr the grandparents of deathcore along with dying fetus


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 24, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> PS - I just checkd, the new album leaked, and judging by the first song, it blows Mechanics of Dysfunction out of the water, and sounds a lot more like their EP  Also, keep in mind this is from someone who usually fucking hates deathcore, so this is saying something


How in the shit are they deathcore?


----------



## Joel (Oct 24, 2008)

Nick said:


> suffocation are likr the grandparents of deathcore along with dying fetus




i don't get it???
suffocation and dying fetus are death metal; not deathcore...


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2008)

Why are we arguing about a "genre?" Is it "deathmetal or deathcore?" Who cares? 

It's metal.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Why are we arguing about a "genre?" Is it "deathmetal or deathcore?" Who cares?
> 
> It's metal.


 
Agreed


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 24, 2008)

DrewsifStalin said:


> How in the shit are they deathcore?


 
I really don't consider them deathcore compared with the likes of Carnifex and that, but for whatever reason they call themselves Deathcore, can't really argue wiv that?



Rick said:


> Why are we arguing about a "genre?" Is it "deathmetal or deathcore?" Who cares?
> 
> It's metal.


 
Here Here!


----------



## Meldville (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick said:


> suffocation are likr the grandparents of deathcore along with dying fetus


----------



## killermetal666 (Dec 12, 2008)

abigail wiliams

Cannibal Corpses lyrics are heavy but not their riffs



garthfluff said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza fucking destroy, Danza 2 has been on repeat for a few days now. Not hugely into death core, but Veil Of Maya and Born of Osiris I love.


 

 but what about winds of plague???????



Nick said:


> suffocation are likr the grandparents of deathcore along with dying fetus


 
Talk to the dead is my way of communicaton!!!!! srry satans in my body


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2008)

techdeath16 said:


> i don't get it???
> suffocation and dying fetus are death metal; not deathcore...



they were the first bands to incorporate whats now known as 'hardcore breakdowns' into death metal.

I never said they were deathcore but the bands in that 'genre' take a lot from the likes of dying fetus and suffocation.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't see how Abigail Williams, Cannibal Corpse, or Winds of Plague are like Whitechapel, Carnifex, or TTEOTD. 

AW and WoP sound like Bleeding Through to me. 

Cannibal Corpse influenced TTEOTD, so maybe there's some connection there.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 13, 2008)

killermetal666 said:


> abigail wiliams
> 
> Cannibal Corpses lyrics are heavy but not their riffs
> but what about winds of plague???????
> Talk to the dead is my way of communicaton!!!!! srry satans in my body



Super-mega-bump, no?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 14, 2008)

Not going to say anything about AOAA's music, but their singer Steve is an asshole and stole 100 bucks from us, so if they're in America anytime soon, they've got some bad stuff coming their way. Hate people like that.

My band? 1931? maybe?
And check out BY THE SINS FELL ANGELS. You'll dig it, promise. GOOD friends of mine.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 1, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Not going to say anything about AOAA's music, but their singer Steve is an asshole and stole 100 bucks from us, so if they're in America anytime soon, they've got some bad stuff coming their way. Hate people like that.


yeah,BEFOREHISFALL did my band that way too.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 1, 2009)

Black Dahlia Murder isn't deathcore?? That's like saying At the Gates is deathcore...

Burning the Masses
After the Burial 
Irish Front 
Fallen Figure
As Blood Runs Black
Applaud the Impaler (awesome band but way too many breakdowns)


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 1, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Not going to say anything about AOAA's music, but their singer Steve is an asshole and stole 100 bucks from us, so if they're in America anytime soon, they've got some bad stuff coming their way. Hate people like that.
> 
> My band? 1931? maybe?
> And check out BY THE SINS FELL ANGELS. You'll dig it, promise. GOOD friends of mine.


RAAAAAGE @ AARON CRAWFORDD


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 1, 2009)

If you like The Acacia Strain, Suicide Silence, Death metal, and the singer on tteotd's Malice then you should listen to Fit For An Autopsy, their guitar player is a member here. Awesome fuckin shit really really brutal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can't see how Abigail Williams, Cannibal Corpse, or Winds of Plague are like Whitechapel, Carnifex, or TTEOTD.
> 
> AW and WoP sound like Bleeding Through to me.
> 
> Cannibal Corpse influenced TTEOTD, so maybe there's some connection there.



Abigail Williams album thats not the newest one was super metalcorey and kind of generally sucky 

Their newest shit's all symphonic black/death metal.

I think its cause their lineup changed alot and their new drummer is really good.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't heard the previous Abigail Williams.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 2, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> Black Dahlia Murder isn't deathcore?? That's like saying At the Gates is deathcore...
> 
> Burning the Masses
> After the Burial
> ...



I really see no link between TBDM and a lot of other Deathcore bands. Nocturnal was more melodic death than anything. I think the moment a band has even a slight hardcore influence or is of a certain touring group they get labeled that way. 

Oh and I concur that AOAA suck. Pig squeals are gay beyond belief.


----------



## King213 (Apr 2, 2009)

have I mentioned that i hate deathcore?


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 2, 2009)

So, I'm listening to Carnifex for the first time right now.... is this just like... Suicide Silence 2.0 or something? What's the link? Do they share members at all? Because FUCK ME they sound identical!


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

They're pretty much the same.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 3, 2009)

I know but I mean... so identical it's a joke. The drums sound like they have the exact same triggered samples, the production is identical, the guitar tone is identical, the vocalist sounds EXACTLY the same, and looks exactly the same as the one from SS. Even the fuckin riffs are the same  Like, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference if you didn't know who was who, that's just bizarre...


----------



## deathguruV (Apr 20, 2009)

At the Throne of Judgment is not deathcore. They are thrash and death. The breakdowns they have are for the bridges of a few songs and are solo starters, mostly epic. From the Shallows is a death metal band, not deathcore either. Listen to Under A Killing Moonlight.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I know but I mean... so identical it's a joke. The drums sound like they have the exact same triggered samples, the production is identical, the guitar tone is identical, the vocalist sounds EXACTLY the same, and looks exactly the same as the one from SS. Even the fuckin riffs are the same  Like, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference if you didn't know who was who, that's just bizarre...


 
Breakdown/intro -> Verse/breakdown -> Chorus breakdown -> Inter breakdown breakdown -> Verse -> Breakdown breakdown bridge -> Repeated chorus breakdown -> breakdown -> breakdown breakdown breakdown -> outro breakdown.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 15, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Breakdown/intro -> Verse/breakdown -> Chorus breakdown -> Inter breakdown breakdown -> Verse -> Breakdown breakdown bridge -> Repeated chorus breakdown -> breakdown -> breakdown breakdown breakdown -> outro breakdown.


 What about the BreakdownBreakdown..Breeeeeee...BreakdownBreakdown, i think you forgot it


----------



## Meldville (May 15, 2009)

Why was this bumped? LET THIS THREAD DIEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jds93 (Aug 24, 2009)

i live for deathcore


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 24, 2009)

Not for much longer my friend...


----------



## MikeH (Aug 24, 2009)

Shazam! 



Don't bump dead threads.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

jds93 said:


> i live for deathcore



So when it dies out, you'll be dead too?

Like this thread should be.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> So when it dies out, you'll be dead too?
> 
> Like this thread should be.



QFT.


----------



## datcrainboy (Sep 6, 2009)

CONFINED TO THE SHADOWS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 6, 2009)

Deathcore.....yes.....All shall perish is a *must*...



Mattayus said:


> So, I'm listening to Carnifex for the first time right now.... is this just like... Suicide Silence 2.0 or something? What's the link? Do they share members at all? Because FUCK ME they sound identical!




they're like twin brothers, most definitely....


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't you dare compare Carnifex yesway to Suicide Silence noway:).


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Sep 7, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> So, I'm listening to Carnifex for the first time right now.... is this just like... Suicide Silence 2.0 or something? What's the link? Do they share members at all? Because FUCK ME they sound identical!



most deathcore bands are identical


----------



## MikeH (Sep 7, 2009)

KILL THIS THREAD!


----------



## dutchguts (Apr 29, 2010)

Tiger uppercut!


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2010)

What the fuck was the point of that post?


----------

